# [Risolto] KDE 4.7.0 & "Configurazione delle Stampanti"

## allxsan

Salve a tutti, ho appena installato Gentoo con KDE 4.7.0 su questo Acer Aspire 4810TG. 

Lentezza a parte, ha impiegato tempi mostruosi per compilare, ma e' un Centrino Core  2 Duo 1300Mhz   :Sad:  , tutto funziona quasi perfettamente.

1)  Il quasi riguarda il kernel, che devo mettere a punto meglio, in quanto rallenta paurosamente durante alcune fasi del boot ma non riesco ad identificare esattamente quali siano gli intoppi. Per ora ho capito solo che rallenta nella fase identificazione scheda video e ACPI ... !lui

2) Il vero problema, che non mi interessa risolvere via configurazione http://, e' la parte relativa alla configurazione stampanti all'interno di "Impostazioni di Sistema", che non funziona ed appaiono solo alcuni messaggi di errore statici, tra i quali questo  :

```
Il servizio <<Configurazione delle Stampanti>> non fornisce un'interfaccia <<KCModule>> con parola chiave <<system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py>>.La fabbrica non permette la creazione di componenti del tipo specificato.

```

  Perche' non voglio risolvere via "trucchi&simili" ? Questo Acer devo darlo a mio fratello, lui andra' spesso a configurare stampanti, ma non e' pratico e non ha tempo da perdere. Lui ha foto e fogli di calcolo, ogni giorno si trova in un posto diverso per lavoro, spesso gli capita che chiedano una stampa della foto di qualche sua realizzazione pratica e dei potenziali costi/materiali disponibili/misure...

Ho cercato  info quasi  un intero pomeriggio, in un primo momento ho letto di innumerevoli persone che si sono trovate  di fronte a questo problema con KDE 4.7.0. Diversi casi riguardavano versioni pre RC ed RC, ma ora ho letto di versione finale con "Chakra". "Arch", "Gentoo" ...

per esempio ho letto di un tizio che "ha risolto rimuovendo un file .py, ma ora ci sono altre cose che non  funzionano bene"   :Very Happy: 

Qualcuno ha installato la versione 4.7.0 di KDE e non ha questo problema ?

Grazie, spero riuscire a risolvere, altrimenti devo fare un downgrade alla versione 4.6.5

A proposito di eventuale downgrade, qualcuno ha un modo "perfetto" per rimuovere COMPLETAMENTE KDE 4.7.0 prima di compilare la versione precedente ? Intendo dire che vorrei ripartire da un sistema sul quale non e' mai stato installato KDELast edited by allxsan on Thu Aug 18, 2011 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

1) hai cups?

2) hai la flag cups attiva?

3) hai cups attivo?

il gestore delle stampanti sotto UNIX e derivati è cups.

se hai quello, funziona tutto.

al limite, apri il browser e connettiti all'indirizzo    http://127.0.0.1:631

è la stessa cosa.

ah, cups è attivo se e solo se all'indirizzo sopracitato vedrai il menù di cups.

----------

## allxsan

grazie

Come detto, il notebook deve usarlo mio fratello e lui non è in grado di memorizzare procedure "strane", semplicemente perché non è pratico e non gli interessa imparare. Lui vede "configurazione stampante" e vuole usare l'apposito menu,  (giustamente) non vede ragione di dover usare "trucchi" e, se c'è un menu, per lui "deve funzionare". Comunque colpa mia, sono ancora alle prese con il kernel che rallenta (praticamente si ferma diversi secondi, almeno 60), stavo tentando varie modifiche allo stesso e ricompilando, era notte...e avevo dimenticato di aver appena installato e non avevo ancora usato rc-update per aggiungere il "demone" cups  :Sad: 

Sono stato tratto in inganno dall'aver trovato infiniti messaggi di persone che lamentano il problema, indicando la medesima dicitura di cui sopra (anche in inglese)  ma alle quali sono state fornite inutili risposte complesse, in nessun caso iniziavano dicendo "cups è avviato ?"  :Smile: 

Pochi minuti dopo aver postato ho ricordato che non avevo attivato cups, l'ho fatto, ma poi ho avuto il notebook fuori rete  e senza X avviato, ero alle prese con il kernel, quindi non sono riuscito ad avvisare. Mentre con il kernel non ho ancora risolto, sicuramente si tratta dei driver acpi e video

----------

